# What is this Sears Guitar?



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

Anybody have any info on this guitar?


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

wow

that's something you don't see everyday.

Sorry, no info, IIRC they were cheap beginner guitars back in the day, but, man, who knows, it's probably a collectable now.


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

That reminds me of them Uber-cool Mosrite guitars of the late fifties.
Hey geezers....remember these kids ????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik-lXbVVmoU&mode=related&search=

:rockon:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like an old Tiesco


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Go on ebay and check out te Vintage category under the Guitars section-you will be surprised to see how much this crap is selling for..


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Looks like an old Tiesco


That was my thought too.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I had one of those when I was about 16 - it was old then but I remember that the guy who gave it to me said it was about ten years old at the time - so that would mean in was made around 1975 if he was correct (I would have guessed it was late 60's).

Mine had a silvertone badge that was stuck on the headstock, and I remember my older brother telling me it was an "Apollo" for whatever that's worth, as I remember him throwing that name around almost at random when refering to older guitars as He had owned one.


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

Ya it's neat but it plays like ass and the pickups are weak as hell. I'd like to just have it hangin on that brick wall you see in the pics. I suppose though if anybody did want to pay some cash for it, I probably wouldn't think twice about not selling it.


Anybody have anything to say about a MANN Les Paul copy?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

You might be suprised, I've seen old Silvertones selling for $800.00 US. Mine played about the same as yours does. Let me know if you find out if it's worth something, I think mine may be still in my Mother's attic.


----------



## NOS Gary (May 3, 2007)

That can't actually be flamed maple, can it? It looks real in the neckplate closeup and there's an off-centre seam above the tailpiece. I see it was imported for the Canadian market, as it was sold at "Simpsons-Sears". There's a local shop here thats got a buch of stuff like this displayed up high, 'cause they make kinda cool wall hangers - I've got a bunch of old Harmony stuff myself.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Kent?
The pickups look like it.


----------



## Killick (Oct 19, 2006)

+1 on "Wow, that's something you don't see everyday."

That thing IS fugly, but I like the tone/volume sliders, especially how the labels are oriented for the player.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I don't know what it is, exactly, but a friend of mine has one and it's a POS. Looks interesting, but plays and sounds just terrible (like most of those wacky '60s guitars).


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

it is indeed a Silvertone.........late 60's early 70's

made by teisco or kawai

I may be interested for the right price


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*test*

testing this out


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I had one of those when I was about 16 - it was old then but I remember that the guy who gave it to me said it was about ten years old at the time - so that would mean in was made around 1975 if he was correct (I would have guessed it was late 60's).
> 
> Mine had a silvertone badge that was stuck on the headstock, and I remember my older brother telling me it was an "Apollo" for whatever that's worth, as I remember him throwing that name around almost at random when refering to older guitars as He had owned one.


My friend's got an old silvertone too...:food-smiley-004:


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

the pups appear to be like the old kents , from the 60s,
whoever built them.

jimmy peters


----------



## sartana (Jun 9, 2007)

*Its a Keeper*

I love it, of course I love any older unusual guitar:rockon2:
I would keep it unless you really need the cash as its value will probably go higher as time passes.:rockon:


----------



## Old Dog (Jan 24, 2007)

I had an old Silvertone like that in the early to mid seventies , my son and I came across one in a pawn shop in North Bay a few months ago.


----------



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

so, this guitar is now mine. i've got it in being cleaned up so that, hopefully, the output gets back to something somewhat normal. i find it playable, but am not really that concerned about it. it's just cool. with sliders and switches for each pickup the tonal possibilities are endless. that is, as long as it cleans up fine. if it doesn't then, well, it still looks cool.

interestingly enough, the case i have for this guitar is an Acoustic Black Widow case, it's got some plates on it identifying it as such!


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I remember seeing those with the Saturn brand on them. The first guy I ever saw bend a guitar string was playing one of those.


----------



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

the research i've been doing on it the past couple days tells me it's possibly a harmony. i've found catalogs of theirs from the early 70s, but '71 and '72 were missing. there were a few designs that could make me believe it is a harmony, altough a teisco does make sense too.

simpsons-sears started in '71, so my guess is that it was made in either '71 or '72.
searching the net for "Silvertone mosrite" and "silvertone mosrite slider" brings up various results, including pictures of other examples. someone has been listing one on ebay over and over, dropping his price again and again.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

DEFINITELY not Harmony made!! It's made by Kawai for sure. no earlier than '69.

Harmony guitars are all made in the USA, later (late 70s) an Asian company started using the "Harmony Est.1892" name, after the real Harmony company went defunct, these "Est.1892" guitars had nothing to do with the "Harmony" company.


----------



## Mike A (Dec 30, 2009)

MyRareGuitars.com >> 1960's Vintage Guitars - Vintage Guitars, EKO, Burns, Teisco, Silvertone, Fender, Gibson, Mosrite

It looks like a Silvertone Mosrite Slider scroll down a ways on the attached web page. Ther are lots of funny looking guitars at this site.

Mike


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Best place to ask is the vintaxe forum. Looks like a kawai/tiesco to me...


----------



## dano (Mar 22, 2012)

*Simpson-sears guitar*

This was my first electric guitar. It's a Silvertone Mosrite. One saddle in the bridge was wonky so the high - e string slid a bit toward the edge of the neck. Apart from that it played quite nice, and was tough as anything. Gigged it around central Alberta for a couple of years. Bought it from a guy at college for $50 I think, and not really worth more than that except for novelty value. Couldn't tell you where it ended up - for all I know, it's the same one in the pic.


----------



## Soundsofame (Mar 13, 2017)

geckodog said:


> Anybody have any info on this guitar?


----------



## Soundsofame (Mar 13, 2017)

I have something almost the same it's a someone and Sears mine has 3 slider knobs and two switches I'll change my profile pic to it so it can b seen the ,# on mine is 26132.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, i also think its a Silvertone. They sold the amps too.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Check out silvertone world, it has all the info.


----------



## mike mc (Feb 18, 2014)

1960's Teisco...


----------



## Ricky Ruth (Sep 23, 2020)

Hello what a crazy thread to stumble upon. I am the new owner of this guitar. Ser.# 26133 68’ or 69’ Silvertone Mosrite Slider. Plays decent, fully functional, great trem tbh. You can’t beat the vintage tone of this thing. It’s very loved in its new home and I’ll be playing this thing ALOT and recording with it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Ricky Ruth said:


> Hello what a crazy thread to stumble upon. I am the new owner of this guitar. Ser.# 26133 68’ or 69’ Silvertone Mosrite Slider. Plays decent, fully functional, great trem tbh. You can’t beat the vintage tone of this thing. It’s very loved in its new home and I’ll be playing this thing ALOT and recording with it.
> View attachment 329247
> View attachment 329248


Very cool.
Now, 26133 is the model number so it would have been the same on all of them. Looking at the pattern on the pickguard, I don’t think that this is “THE” same guitar, it that’s what you were implying.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Lester B. Flat said:


> I remember seeing those with the Saturn brand on them. The first guy I ever saw bend a guitar string was playing one of those.


i remember the Saturn name from those years as well...one of the guys in our band played a Saturn guitar his had the offset body 2 pups vol / tone knobs .. vague memories of the op's guitar from the Sears or catalog in the early 70's not sure of the brand though


----------



## Ricky Ruth (Sep 23, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Very cool.
> Now, 26133 is the model number so it would have been the same on all of them. Looking at the pattern on the pickguard, I don’t think that this is “THE” same guitar, it that’s what you were implying.


Yeah I see what you mean. The model number is on there vs A serial number Which I’m used to seeing.. my mistake! Also, fortunately the one I picked up doesn’t look like it was hanging on a brick wall.  you’re correct the pick guard looks different. I personally love the sound of this thing I guess it depends what you plan on playing with it. Lots of haters on here saying it doesn’t play well or sound good but to each their own. I’ve never played a guitar this old that plays this well... so I’m happy!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Ricky Ruth said:


> Lots of haters on here saying it doesn’t play well or sound good but to each their own. I’ve never played a guitar this old that plays this well... so I’m happy!


Like I said, very cool. I like the oddballs.


----------

